ASK HN: Can a person's finger impression or fingerprint be genetically modified? - febin
======
lsiebert
No it's set before birth. A future person's finger print could perhaps be
modified, but it seems like we don't know all the genetic components behind
fingerprints, and there are probably environmental factors as well.

[https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/primer/traits/fingerprints](https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/primer/traits/fingerprints)
[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/are-ones-
fingerpr...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/are-ones-fingerprints-
sim/)

------
smt88
You mean like... after they're born? Or by modifying the sperm and/or egg
producing the person?

Edit: Doesn't matter. The answer is no. Fingerprints aren't determined by
genes[1].

1\.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/06/science/06qna.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/06/science/06qna.html)

------
tabeth
Your fingerprint can't be "genetically modified," but I'm surprised at the
amount of false information here. Burning your fingers or deep cuts will give
you a new fingerprint (usually "none") [1]. AFAIK you can't change your
fingerprint to a specific new one, though.

[1] (NSFW)
[http://www.cse.msu.edu/~rossarun/pubs/FengJainRoss_AlteredFi...](http://www.cse.msu.edu/~rossarun/pubs/FengJainRoss_AlteredFingerprint_TechReport09.pdf)

------
ParameterOne
Personally, I think anything is possible.

------
mattbgates
The only way I believe that they can be modified is by literally burning them
off or if you get a deep scar or cut, that can permanently alter the way they
are. As far as "genetic modification" goes, likely not.

------
Frenchgeek
[https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/primer/traits/fingerprints](https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/primer/traits/fingerprints)

Unlikely.

